# Deer Medallions



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

I just tried this recipe and it is great. Not to mention very simple! I do love using the KISS method when cooking!

Take a deer tenderloin or backstrap. I used the backstrap. Cut across grain to 1" plus medallions (about the width of your bacon will do) and put in plastic freezer bag with terriyaki sauce for 3 to 4 hours. Then take out and wrap with bacon and pin with toothpick. (Make it look like the little bacon wrapped filet mignon you see at the market that cost $15 $20 lb or more.) Start your coals and rake to the ends of your bbg grill, you don't want direct heat. Cook between 30 and 45 minutes at about 300 to 325. You want to cook to about medium doneness. Use your favorite wood chips too. I used hickory! :beer:


----------

